# Oysters



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

Being new to getting oysters. I have some that were growing on a tree that are shaped like oysters and have gills underneath. They are white and growing in clusters. Is there anything like that, that clould hurt me.


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

they sound like oysters.......pics would be helpful....do a spore print, it should be white if they are oysters 

Check out a couple of other websites like the mushroomexpert.com or michiganmorels.com they both have pics and discriptions.

do not eat em unless your sure


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

They sound like oysters to me. You shouldn't eat any mushroom without a positive ID. However, oysters are actually a good beginner mushroom because they don't have any poisonous look alikes. There's mock oysters which aren't tasty, but however they aren't poisonous. The dead giveaway with me picking oysters is they smell like anise when you pick em.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

I will try to post a picture this afternoon. I dont know what anise smells like.


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

anise is the flavor of black licorice...luckily oysters only smell that way


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

What CRB said. It'll smell like black licorice. Congrats on you're first oyster find as well if that's what they are.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

They were good but no t like the mushroom that I am used too.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I have found a couple of oysters so far this year. I was a little late though and the white grubs had gotten to them first.

As for the taste, I do find them to be one to get used to if morels are your normal wild mushroom. Try them in a stir fry. The combination of the other veggies usually makes the taste a little more mild. (or so it seems to me)

They are a great mushroom though! Nothing like saving some money at the grocery store by spending a little time in the woods.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

sigman said:


> They were good but no t like the mushroom that I am used too.


 Yeah, they have a different taste. Not you're typical rich earthy/meaty shroom. In the right kind of dish they sure are tasty though.:corkysm55


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Oysters make a good cream of mushroom soup. I wouldn't eat anything that I wasn't 100% sure of. I've seen shrooms that a beginner may confuse with the oyster and they very well could be toxic.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

They turned out to be fine. Not like a morel but still good.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

put some oysters in with the fajitas i made last night they really helped, very very good.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Silver Panner put good oyster pics in an album today, and there are also some cool loon & osprey pics.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/album.php?albumid=2807&pictureid=19302


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Found some nice, fresh oysters last weekend, and fried them with fresh-caught trout.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

sounds yummy!!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

found a fallen over beech tree last week that was almost 100% covered in fresh oysters. Picked untill the bads were full, along with pockets. I love summer oysteres less buggy, put away a bunch for future meals and atye like a king for a few days.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

sparky23 that is a nice find, glad you were able to process some... i will have to check my hotspot and see if they are starting again..


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I found a few while fishing in the UP this last week. I thought they were better than the ones I picked in spring. They don't seem to like me though!


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

wdf73 said:


> I found a few while fishing in the UP this last week. I thought they were better than the ones I picked in spring. They don't seem to like me though!



Oysters contain some type of sugar alcohol that can lead to an upset stomach for some people. But there's good to go along with the bad. They are also effective in reducing bad cholesterol.


----------

